# Potassium Sorbate



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi gang,I have had a really tough couple of weeks with repeated periods of IBS pain that have been difficult to bear. It's been pretty distressing. Naturally I want to know why this has happened and why it's been so severe. I've noticed Potassium Sorbate on at least one thing I ate and I am wondering if it really bloats others up and causes tons of pain and horrible sensations. I know it causes D with the IBS-D dudes but I've seen no discussion on this board about it.Over and above Sorbitol, Aspartame, colourings and 'artificial flavourings', are there any other preservatives, flavours or colourings that people avoid?Yours recoveringly,Pete


----------



## JRPath (Sep 6, 2021)

I was looking up components that inhibit fermentation. In a wine forum I read that potassium sorbate Coates the yeast organism and renders it sterile from reproduction wondering if potassium sorbate has any benefits to IBS patients


----------

